# New DVD "Intro to Wing Chun for MMA and Self Defense



## Danny T (Mar 4, 2012)

Just got finished viewing the 1st DVD by Legendary Wing Chun Master Sifu Francis Fong; "An Introduction to Wing Chun for MMA and Self Defense".

Wow!!

Done in a very professional manner, Sifu Fong shows how many of the Wing Chun System positions, movements, structures, forms, and drills are used for an unlimited array of potential techniques. Studying and training the wing chun system for over 20 years I have seen many training films, tapes, & DVDs but never with so much simple, clear examples of how to apply the training in a realistic manner. Sifu Fong always over delivers in his instruction and teachings; he does so again in this first of what I hope will be many DVDs showing his instruction style and his vast understanding of applying the wing system in multiply situations.

This DVD is AWESOME!! 
Thank you Sifu Fong for this DVD.
(I received a copy this weekend at the Warrior's Weekend in Fort Lauderdale, FL)
This is not the usual Pak, Trap, Chain punch demo and application. 

An Introduction to Wing Chun for MMA and Self Defense will be available at EDGES2; www.trainingblades.com shortly.


Sifu Danny Terrell 
Progressive Martial Arts Training Center
New Iberia, La.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 21, 2012)

I've been waiting 20 years to see Sifu produce a video, and finally, a video that showcases his skill and knowledge.  Even though I'm a student of his, I have to say it is very good video indeed.  I think it proves to the naysayers that Wing Chun can be used in the MMA arena.  Here are a couple of links to the Youtube previews to the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zukXiXbQNAU&list=UUv-B2n6DJRT3l3fcH19D1YQ&index=2&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dMIycfZyOM&feature=share


----------



## naneek (Mar 28, 2012)

just watched the you tube vid from your link and i thought that was quite interesting, i would love to see more of this kind of thing.


----------

